# assurance / sécurité



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

"L'assurance sociale est devenue la Sécurité sociale."

Se trata de un libro sobre las relaciones laborales, y el momento al que se refiere el autor es el gran ascenso de lo que se llama el "modelo social francés", con un gran desarrollo de las protecciones sociales.

El CNRTL dice bajo *sécurité*:

*A. − 1.* État d'esprit confiant et tranquille qui résulte du sentiment, bien ou mal fondé, que l'on est à l'abri de tout danger.

pero también dice:

*B. − 1.* Situation objective, reposant sur des conditions matérielles, économiques, politiques, qui entraîne l'absence de dangers pour les personnes ou de menaces pour les biens et qui détermine la confiance.

Me suena un poco contradictorio, porque si es un "état d'esprit", no es una "situation objective", y viceversa.

Y bajo *assurance*:

*A.−* Action d'assurer; résultat de cette action.
*B.−* _DR._  Action de garantir contre certains risques moyennant une rémunération convenue; résultat de cette action, garantie.

Por otro lado, un viejo diccionario razonado de sinónimos dice que "*sécurité* désigne un sentiment, la tranquillité d'esprit de celui qui, à tort ou à raison, se croit à l'abri du danger"; y "*assurance*, uniquement subjectif, implique chez celui qui agit l'absence de doute et de crainte, un sentiment de sécurité qui conduit parfois à la hardiesse."

En suma, que ambas palabras me parecen sinónimos casi perfectos.

Me pregunto si la diferencia estará exclusivamente en el uso.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Estás complicando las cosas.
Al parecer se trata de un texto que retrata la evolución del seguro / del amparo hasta llegar a la institución actual: La Sécu(rité sociale), con mayúscula en tu frase.

Por _assurance_ supongo que tendrás en tu contexto un resumen histórico (ya se sabe, primero las cajas de entre-ayuda en las poblaciones obreras del norte de Francia, las sindicales después para acabar con el Estado que copia el sistema y lo pine al alcance de todos).

A efecto de traducción tendrás que ver para qué país es, para España puede hacer el paralelo entre : _amparo _y _Seguro _(con mayúscula), sin problema.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Interesante, Martine.

El único problema es que tengo que encontrar una forma neutra de expresarlo, porque las editoriales para las que trabajo venden los libros en todo el campo hispanoparlante.

En la Argentina, por ejemplo, ese paralelo no se entendería, y no sé qué pasará en otros países latinoamericanos.

Por eso me inclinaba a una nota que pusiera de manifiesto las sutiles diferencias entre ambas palabras.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Yo tampoco lo veo fácil. Y es por eso que comprendo perfectamente la preocupación de Víctor. Como él, a veces doy la impresión de que complico las cosas, pero es que las cosas son de por sí complicadas. 

No se vale el juego de palabras, porque en castellano no tenemos más que una voz: la seguridad. Se podría por ejemplo hablar del aplomo, pero eso sería salirse por la tangente.

De modo que se podría resolver por medio de la explicación.

Saludos,


J.


----------



## totor

Sí, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos, José, tanto en lo complicadas que son las cosas aparentemente más sencillas como por lo que respecta a la explicación.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

No sé pero me parece que Seguridad social (con mayúscula) es lo suficientemente internacional para que todo el mundo entienda de qué se trata.
Ver
En la página dedicada a Argentina:


> *Descripción de los regímenes: *Síntesis sobre diversos *regímenes nacionales de seguridad social*, así como enlaces a legislaciones, de haberlas. Se pueden comparar descripciones de los regímenes de dos países.


La negrita es mía.


----------



## swift

Sí querida Martine, pero fíjate que hay dos miembros en la frase: l'assurance y la sécurité. "La seguridad social se convirtió en la Seguridad social" no tiene mucho sentido.  A menos que un lector muy instruido y quisquilloso comprenda que al utilizar la mayúscula se habla de la institución como tal, y que con la minúscula se habla del concepto.

No sé, a lo mejor mi perspectiva está nublada por la semiología...

Bisous,


J.


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> No sé pero me parece que Seguridad social (con mayúscula) es lo suficientemente internacional para que todo el mundo entienda de qué se trata.



Eso seguro que sí, Martine, y es la forma más usada (y creo que la única).

Pero fíjate en la traducción, digamos, literal:

"La seguridad social se ha convertido en la Seguridad social."

Cuando lo leí la primera vez, de manera automática, me dio la impresión de que la única diferencia entre las dos palabras era la mayúscula en "Sécurité", y sólo después de releer la frase me di cuenta de que la primera era "assurance".

Si lo pongo tal cual el que lea no va a entender la diferencia. No hay más remedio que poner una nota.

¿A ti te parece que lo que pongo en mi primer post, acerca del uso, es válido?

Coincidimos en el tiempo, José, y los dos decimos más o menos lo mismo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Remarque que je propose _amparo * social _pour la première partie .

*EDIT*
*perdón se me había olvidado _social_, suponía que era evidente que había que añadirlo


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> Remarque que je propose _amparo * social _pour la première partie .



Pero si pongo "amparo" y "Seguridad" me temo que los únicos que van a entender sois vosotros  .

Creo que igual tendría que poner una nota.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

totor said:


> ¿A ti te parece que lo que pongo en mi primer post, acerca del uso, es válido?


Sí pero en el tiempo, _assurance sociale_ era válido hace 100 años cuando no había UN sistema nacional.
Para las clases altas era su capital, sus bienes, para las clases bajas era la solidaridad.

Hoy en día no se hablaría de _assurance social_e para hablar de la _Sécurite sociale_.


----------



## totor

Sí, lo que tú dices es cierto, Martine, y por eso es tan sencillo en francés, mientras que la repetición de las palabras en español lo complica (ahí tienes, algo aparentemente tan sencillo  ).


----------



## swift

Hola:

Digamos que a lo sumo se puede jugar con:

seguro social/seguridad social.

Aparte de eso, no encuentro nada. Tendríamos que meternos con la historia de las luchas por el reconocimiento de las garantías sociales, por lo demás convulsa, heterogénea y dispar en las diferentes naciones americanas. 

Pero no importa. Seguiremos atormentándonos. Al final, nos encanta.


----------



## swift

Esperen, esperen, esperen.

Me acabo de encontrar algo que puede ayudar. Descárguense este documento: www.ramosmejia.org.ar/r/200501/6.pdf

Por lo que veo, mis recuerdos borrosos no estaban tan borrosos: asistencia social, ayuda social... Hay un buen puñado de términos con los que se puede jugar.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> Pero no importa. Seguiremos atormentándonos. Al final, nos encanta.



¡Y cómo!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Acabo de darme una vuelta por Google y páginas de Argentina hablan sin problema de _amparo social_ tal como se entiende históricamente en tu frase francesa.

Lo primero que me ha dicho tu frase (ver mi primero post) es que se trata de un texto que habla de historia...

Pero bueno... si no te gusta _amparo _¿qué tal _protección_?


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> Acabo de darme una vuelta por Google y páginas de Argentina hablan sin problema de _amparo social_ tal como se entiende históricamente en tu frase francesa.



¡Vaya! Tienes razón. Pero no estoy seguro de si tienen esa connotación, en el sentido de los primeros avatares de la seguridad social.



Cintia&Martine said:


> ¿qué tal _protección_?



Ésta sí se conoce más, pero es una palabra muy usada en el libro, y no equivalente.

Y esto vale también para el link de José (por ahora sólo visto a vuelo de pájaro): Asistencia social y ayuda social son otros tantos términos que se repiten de continuo en el libro, lo cual me impide utilizarlos.


----------



## Nanon

Hola a todos:

Hasta ahora se me ocurre lo siguiente. No sé si el libro del que se trata presenta la evolución de la seguridad (¿con mayúscula?) social desde una perspectiva histórica y si el contexto es francés o general, pero


Cintia&Martine said:


> _assurance sociale_ era válido hace 100 años cuando no había UN sistema nacional.
> (...)
> Hoy en día no se hablaría de _assurance social_e para hablar de la _Sécurite sociale_.



Mejor dicho, se hablaba de "Assurance*s* sociale*s*" (en plural) hasta 1945, fecha en la cual el sistema fue simplificado y unificado bajo el nombre de "Sécurité sociale". La historia continúa como sigue:


> La Sécurité sociale, préconisée par le programme du Conseil national de la Résistance dans le sillage du mouvement universel en sa faveur, constitue un élément essentiel de la reconstruction de la France après la Libération.
> Elle innove sur deux points fondamentaux par rapport aux Assurances sociales. Pour la première fois de l’histoire du pays est envisagée une couverture sociale de l’ensemble de sa population.
> Fuente





swift said:


> Digamos que a lo sumo se puede jugar con:
> seguro social/seguridad social.



¿Y si fuera así de sencillo: seguros sociales / seguridad social? Pero no sé si funcionaría en el sentido que el autor le da. Las reflexiones de Víctor sobre _sécurité _y _assurance _tienden a indicarme que no 



swift said:


> en castellano no tenemos más que una voz: la seguridad.



Menos mal. Porque con los rollos que nos hacemos con _sécurité _y _sûreté_, ni les cuento. Pero éste es otro tema .



swift said:


> Seguiremos atormentándonos. Al final, nos encanta.


Tal cual...


----------



## totor

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios, Nanon.

Entre Martine:



Cintia&Martine said:


> Al parecer se trata de un texto que retrata la evolución del seguro / del amparo hasta llegar a la institución actual: La Sécu(rité sociale), con mayúscula en tu frase.



… y tú:



Nanon said:


> Mejor dicho, se hablaba de "Assurance*s* sociale*s*" (en plural) hasta 1945, fecha en la cual el sistema fue simplificado y unificado bajo el nombre de "Sécurité sociale"



… me han orientado lo suficiente para dar forma a la nota que voy a poner  .

¡Y gracias a los tres por participar!


----------

